# Another Sweetie for Deb !!!!



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

We have had to rework our spot for Daisey. She is going to be a active girl and would be a better match to go to our other foster that has another active girl to romp with.
Today we needed to find the perfect foster for a new little old gal and you know how Deb loves them. So Deb will be getting this little old gal tomorrow. The shelter says she needs rescue and other wise she would be pts, as they dont think she is adoptable. Look at this sweet face and tell me that Deb isnt just going to be beside herself with love.
Deb already says its like Christmas, thinking about getting her. 
She doesnt have a name yet.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I forgot to say this girl is 4lbs and 10 yrs old.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Awwww, that angel face simply melts your heart.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

She is so sweet :wub: I think Lucy for some reason. Lucky without the K.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh Edie. A beautiful tiny Angel girl. Deb must be so, so, so, so excited.
xoxoxoxooxoxoxoxo


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

She reminds me of Hope, what a little sweetheart.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

She's adorable! Thank you, Deb!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

OMG -- just precious. I think I would call her Precious. Deb is going to be head over heals in love and 10 isn't really that old. 

BTW, Edie -- how is our little sweetheart, Hope, doing? Need an update.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Aww she's precious,I'd call her Precious. I'm "feeling" that face!!!! 10 isn't old,my Bitsy is 11. It' sos sad how they throw a little older dog away...just breaks my heart...


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Oh my gosh!!! What a sweetie pie! And, that little tongue sticking out. That little angel has just won the lottery - going to Deb and her crew!!!

Linda


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

What a little cutie! I'm so happy for Deb - she really adores the seniors. Maybe, if she says it's like Christmas, she should name her Noelle. (or Santa, lol)

I'm happy to read that Daisy is an active pup, more reinforcement that she should have been saved! I hope to read more updates about her, and from Deb about her new baby!


----------



## carley (Nov 8, 2008)

how darling, another one saved...............yeah.......


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

How wonderful!! Glad to hear that Daisy seems to be having a ball and is quite active. Now this little angel is soo cute too and I'm sure she and Deb will be the best of friends. I don't understand why they would say she is unadoptable. Is it becuase of her age? She is just so sweet.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

In answer to why she would be unadoptable in an A.C. in L.A., is almost everyone coming to look for a dog to adopt, want YOUNG, female, potty trained etc. So the old or ones with health issues is what we do our best to help take. Thats what rescue is all about. Fix up the kids and find wonderful forever homes for them.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I don't understand it... to be so picky.I guesss it's nto picky,I dont' know what to call it. when I went into a shelter to adopt,I really didn't have a set criteria as to age and so on.Maybe that's the wrong approach,but I went in and it really depended on the one that touched my heart the most...which were usually the older ones.

I never came out with the dog I expected to,big ,small,young,old ..I came out w/ the perfect dog,the one that captured my heart and held it until they passed...


----------



## carley (Nov 8, 2008)

SCMR pulled two from a shelter in south Florida, a few months ago, I was told they would never be adopted. I was stunned, because one was a 4 year old female! Her problem was that she was scared, had been dumped on a Sunday by her family, and she had not moved off the bed she had in the back of her pen............AND the other one, we were told was her mama, about 12 years old, a bit more outgoing, but scared as well. When the foster mom got them home, she put them in her office where they found a dresser to hide under for the longest time.............they were so scared..............
I ended up with them, and they were delightful! Their foster mom had done a great job socializing them. They had gotten past being scared AND confused, the younger one was named Bunny, and she sure earned her name, she was like the Energizer Bunny on TV, she never stopped, quite a difference from the dire prediction of the shelter......of not being adoptable!!

Well, these ladies hit the jackpot, and were adopted out together to a great home, and are having a ball, just what they so deserved and needed, a great forever home!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Awwww ... Yes, she is a sweetie,too! :wub::wub: And, she is going to be so happy going home with our sweetheart Deb.:wub:::wub: 

I am so happy to hear that our Daisy is doing so well already. I just know that whomever fosters Daisy will fall in love with her on the spot.:wub::wub:


----------



## fleurdelys (Apr 13, 2010)

She is precious :wub:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

What a darling little sweetheart!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Wow - Deb must be itching to get home. This little girl is just up her alley. I know she will be such a great addition and think she could well be adopted from rescue. I love the idea of the name Noelle. :chili::chili:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

So sad,,we've had dogs come in and people told us that they were aggressive or biters or any number of negative things.. that usually turned out to be untrue or at least we never saw it. Don't they realize they're condeming their dog to a death sentence by doing this?

If we just took their word for it,many would have died needlessly...

Breaks my heart to see how calous people are...it hits home even more for me since many I adopted came to me with that stigma and turned out to be the best dogs I could have imagined.

These little fluffies are so precious...


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh my goodness, Debbie is going to fly home so fast on her own, she won't need an airplane. Oh bless this precious one. And bless Debbie.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

OMG!!! It's 3AM!! I just can't sleep thinking about "Noelle" :wub:

I'm still in No Cal, and have been sick about Daisy. I was thinking I was coming home to Daisy, when we decided she would be much better in another home, as I am not home much, and have a rather odd bunch. The only "active" ones I have are LBB, and Johnny. And yup, newbies hate them. Oh, I wonder why ~ LOL

I was so excited when Edie told me about this girl. I called my friend, Brad, he is picking her up tomorrow afternoon. I won't be home until Sunday. I can't wait. I want to leave now!!

I don't think she has any teeth. Brad said she looks like Earl, when he first arrived. Earl is now a short fat dog with no teeth. Yup, he's going on a diet when I get home. :thumbsup:

Looks like Rosanne will adopted within a couple of weeks. I miss my Frankie so badly, I cry for her daily.

I adore the seniors, like you wouldn't believe, and can't wait to get home to this wee one. She is going to fall in love with Earl, and he her :wub:

Edie will keep you posted, as she does with all our babies. So, good luck to "Noelle", Daisy, and Peril. I love them with all my heart.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Beautiful name for a beautiful girl. Merry Christmas, Deb!!!
xoxoxoxoxooxoxox


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh she sure is adorable! Lucky you, Deb! And bless you for rescuing the seniors...this little girl sure deserves a wonderful foster home like yours!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

My precious Noelle passed away. I'm heartbroken. Edie will fill you in, right now I just want to crawl in a hole. 

I'm so sorry I didn't get her sooner. I do know she left knowing love from the shelter people, and left us with a name.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Oh no. I am so sorry to hear this.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:crying::crying: Oh, Deb. I'm heartbroken. What a shame. Poor little girl. She was so close to a wonderful life. At least she did leave with a name and a lot of love from you and all of us here and I am glad to hear that the shelter tried to treat her as best they could. She's now in a place where there's no pain and she's free to be a little angel. RIP Noelle. :smcry:


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I feel so bad for Deb. The little one started having seizures last night and they tried to get them to stop but didnt help her. She would just go non responsive and then start to seize again. One of the kennel staff was very fond of her and held her a lot and was there to hold her at the end. She was humanely pts, instead of having her continue to suffer. So sorry Deb. I know you really wanted this girl. Sadly, we dont win them all, no matter how hard we try.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

3Maltmom said:


> My precious Noelle passed away. I'm heartbroken. Edie will fill you in, right now I just want to crawl in a hole.
> 
> I'm so sorry I didn't get her sooner. I do know she left knowing love from the shelter people, and left us with a name.


Oh, how sad, darling Deb. And, I was just going to post how I have always loved the name Noelle. 

We must be grateful though, for precious Noelle ... that when she passed away, she was in the care of a loving Earth Angel. 

Now Noelle is one of Heaven's Angels who looks at all of the Earth Angels who were there to help give her love, peace, and comfort. 

I love you, Deb. Hugs and much love from me to you. :wub::heart:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

:smcry::smcry:I'm just broken hearted about this little girl. Her picture reminded me so much of my Secret (in some ways) and I was so happy that she would be in Deb's care. Thank goodness she when peacefully in loving arms. :crying:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

OMG,I'm heartbroken,she was so close. Did she react to the flea dip? I had a dog almost die from flea dip...


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Deb, I am so sorry. My heart aches for you. I know that Noelle would have worked her way into your heart - seems like she did already. I'm just so happy that she wasn't alone at the end, and was with someone who held her and loved her while she went to the Bridge.

I love you.


----------



## carley (Nov 8, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss, RIP sweet little girl.......


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

So sad. Noelle was so close to a new life but at least she was held in loving arms as she left to become an angel. I'm so sorry Deb, I know how much you were looking forward to giving her a wonderful life. RIP sweet Noelle.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh no!! Poor baby. At least she left this life thoroughly wanted. :grouphug: :crying: So sorry Deb.


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

Oh my Deb!!!! You must be heart broken! What a sweet angel she seemed to be. She is now dancing with the little angels in heaven.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Oh my gosh, how sad.  I was just about to post how adorable she was and then saw the last 2 pages of posts...I can't believe she didn't even get to experience Deb's wonderful love. At least she was rescued before passing away, that poor girl.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Congratulations she is so cute.:wub:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

I missed Deb's call today and feel like crap. So sorry, dear friend. Noelle was definitely an Angel from God, and, she knew we all loved her. RIP beautiful girl. 

Love you Deb.
xoxoxooxoxoxoxooxoxo


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

Lacie's Mom said:


> OMG -- just precious. I think I would call her Precious. Deb is going to be head over heals in love and 10 isn't really that old.
> 
> BTW, Edie -- how is our little sweetheart, Hope, doing? Need an update.


 Toto is 11 and I don't think that he is old either. Though I think vets view them as seniors by 8 or so? I hope the wee little one has many years to love Deb.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

aww... bless her heart.. shes adorable... best of luck Deb!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

This is so very sad. 

I'm sorry she didn't make it to her new home, but it is a consolation that there was help to make her passing more confortable, in caring arms. Rest in peace, little one. 

Hugs to all who cared about her, even from afar. {{{{{}}}}}


----------

